# fresh water flounders?



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, just wondering if anyone could give me any info on these?
j55


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

theyre brackish. they get more brackish as they age. picky eaters. the ones from peru can get 6 inches in diameter, but the american ones are smaller.


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

Like said above, they do better in brackish conditions. They can grow to 6 inches, long not across, but your likely not to get this result if kept in freshwater conditions. A 10g tank is a good enough home for them, but you'll have to upgrade as they get bigger. 

There quite shy and retireing, and can be easily picked off by bigger fish. The great thing about these guys, is they can control the the size of their various pigment pores to change from dark to light, or grey to brown. Whatever substrate you have, they can camoflauge themselves into it. 

You'll find them sucking on the glass, but don't be confused, there not after the algea. These little fella's like meat.

Hopes this helps. Anything else, just ask.


----------

